
Lords stunned by Tory peer's claim of laundering terrorist funds - georgecmu
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/lords-stunned-by-tory-peers-ira-funding-claim-2126723.html
======
philbo
There was some discussion about this last week here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1864932>

